# USB Printer Problems with HP Deskjet 2050



## sabrinajones61 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a MacBook running OSX (10.4.11) and its connected via USB to HP Deskjet 2050 J510 series printer.  I am unable to use software on CD because it requires OSX 10.5.1 or higher.  I am able to select and add printer from list using Print Utility; however, when I attempt to print the job appears to process but then stops.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 15, 2011)

You have 2 choices:  1) Upgrade to Leopard or Snow Leopard (OS 10.5 or 10.6) or 2) Go to HP's site and download appropriate software (if available).

Upgrade requires a retail Apple DVD.  10.6 would be my preferred choice.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 15, 2011)

sabrinajones61 said:


> I have a MacBook running OSX (10.4.11) and its connected via USB to HP Deskjet 2050 J510 series printer.  I am unable to use software on CD because it requires OSX 10.5.1 or higher.  I am able to select and add printer from list using Print Utility; however, when I attempt to print the job appears to process but then stops.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


HP does not support your all-in-one under MacOS X 10.4. *SGilbert* is correct. You have an Intel-based Mac. There is no upside [except avoiding the minor cost of upgrading] to continued use of MacOS X 10.4.11 on your computer. MacOS X 10.6 was specifically designed for your computer. Upgrade. Your printer is supported on the latest OS. Many new software titles require it.


----------



## cooala (May 10, 2011)

Hi all ))

Sorry for my bad english, i just want to say:
 - This printer works fine on my old PPC G4 with Tiger (10.4.11)

Yesterday i was buy this printer model, and try to find any information of drivers to old mac system for.
And was find this page too ))))

10 min latter, i was try to print only with standart Mac Os HP drivers.
And all has turned out! All seems very good!

All u need, is double click in printers panel, and choose *ESP - HP New Deskjet series CUPS 1.1* ))))
The CD instalation is no needed. All prints very good with this method.
Enjoy!


----------



## chalacha (May 19, 2011)

coola, 
"double click in printers panel"  What Printers Panel are you referring to here??

I have a PPC G4 with Tiger 10.4.11 and just got this printer...  There are no new printers I could find locally that would run on 10.4.11, so I got this one.


----------



## chalacha (May 19, 2011)

Aha - OK, I got it to print...
coola, have you had success at scanning yet?

I am in Photoshop CS3 and need to figure out how to import.


----------



## cooala (May 20, 2011)

Oh.. I don't know what to tell about scanner function. Never thought to use this printer as the scanner, because its scanner has a low resolution for the good scanning - i think..

But a problem interesting. If something I learn, I will necessarily write. And you too write pliz, if you learn something before me! )))


----------



## alexwild (May 23, 2011)

chalacha said:


> Aha - OK, I got it to print...
> coola, have you had success at scanning yet?
> 
> I am in Photoshop CS3 and need to figure out how to import.



Hi, did you have to do anything special in the end to get it to work? I just bought one and only just realised it has to be 10.5 to work. I dont want to open my ink until im sure it will work. At the moment it is recognised but if I try to print it just stops the job. What did you do to make it work?
Also, is the scanner working?


----------



## chalacha (May 23, 2011)

After a couple hours of looking online for shortcuts and fixes I just went on ebay and spent $100 on Leopard.  Got a little frustrated and tired of looking for ways to fix the problem.

Should have looked for a a printer that worked with 10.4.11 in the first place and had the patience to have it shipped to me.  My desire to fix everything NOW just created more problems.

So bottom line:

If you have 10.4.11 look at the Epsons - they have specific drivers for 10.4.11 as well as newer OSX versions.  If you have this printer and need a fix as far as I can tell, you need to just upgrade to Leopard if you want all of the functions to work including printing and scanning.


----------



## cooala (May 23, 2011)

alexwild said:


> At the moment it is recognised but if I try to print it just stops the job. What did you do to make it work?
> Also, is the scanner working?



This problem exists. Send the document to the press and push the button in the middle.
If it is will not help, press two times.
Also open the panel of printer jobs.
You will spoil sheets twenty papers, but you will understand how it works.

But it is not surprising, HP was write drivers for system 10.5 or latter. We was try to print on early Mac OS system. ))

PS
In my situation, its prints ok, and copyng well too.
It is already good for the cheapest printer -  i think ))) (On unsupported system - i mean)


----------

